# Bikes going to memory lane



## jungleterry (Apr 29, 2021)

Hello Raleigh collector’s, we have a few very nice Raleighs coming to the show . All from original owners as well . Hope the weather is nice see you all Thursday . Take care Terry and  Tammy


----------



## bashton (Apr 30, 2021)

Anything for me, Terry?

Bashton


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 30, 2021)

I could bring a super rare 70 gold ross Apollo


----------

